
How to Use Signal Without Giving Out Your Phone Number - kawera
https://theintercept.com/2017/09/28/signal-tutorial-second-phone-number/
======
corobo
> In this article I explain how to create a second Signal number that is safe
> to publish on your Twitter bio and business cards, so strangers have an easy
> way to contact you securely, while your primary phone number remains
> private.

Article summary. Decent enough idea but article only very vaguely matches
title. I guess technically you're no longer giving out _your_ phone number.

------
nrki
tl;dr: you still need _a_ phone number, which you need to keep control of.

